

WebMate: Automatic cross-browser testing - flgr
https://app.webmate.io/

======
egeozcan
Where is the pricing? Is there a demo? Am I supposed to share my details and
create an account based on screenshots and hope that I can pay "some price" or
live with "some restrictions" after signing up? Also, why would a static site
stutter when I scroll?

------
pmontra
I get a certificate warning when accessing the site on Android 4.4.2
NET:ERR_CERT_CERTIFICATION_INVALID with both Chrome and Opera. All is fine on
Ubuntu.

~~~
agwa
It's not serving the proper chain certificate:
[https://whatsmychaincert.com/?app.webmate.io](https://whatsmychaincert.com/?app.webmate.io)

------
LukeB_UK
Yet another site that feels the need to hijack and speed up the scroll.

------
nodefortytwo
How do I set-up a paid account?

